# what do you most want to photograph?



## marmots (Dec 28, 2012)

of all the possible subjects of our photographic passions; which, to you, is the most desirable?

for me it's nembrotha ctristata, a sea slug from the nudibranchia family.  i think it is one of the most beautifully colored animals in the world, but i've never actually seen one in real life.





discuss!​


----------



## baturn (Dec 28, 2012)

african wildlife


----------



## Mully (Dec 28, 2012)

All the little villages and people along the Siberian Railway ...in summer of course.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 28, 2012)

People......riding motocross.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 28, 2012)

Light.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 28, 2012)

A really nice old church with nice stain glass.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 28, 2012)

Poverty in India...People


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2012)

Something you have never seen before.....


----------



## Designer (Dec 28, 2012)

Uhh... I was gonna say; "a kitty", but never mind.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 28, 2012)

Mishele's handcuffs? :lmao:

I would REALLY like to get a photo of a sound wave, like after a huge explosion.


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 28, 2012)

[h=3]Images for _mardi gras indian photography_[/h]Mardi Gras Indians from New Orleans LA USA. They march in the streets singing and dancing having mock wars with each other 2 times a year. they never plan where they are going to go and so you have to be lucky to hunt them down as they can be anywhere in the city.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got three scenes I've been sketching out in my head and on paper for the past month or so, making notes and prop lists and lighting decisions, and so on.  They involve props, costumes, models, interesting lighting.  

One is an outdoor scene featuring a native american at the turn of the century setting up camp for the night, and that's the first one I'm working on beyond the sketch phase because I want to get that one shot while there's still snow on the ground.  Got most of my props in order now, the flintlock rifle being the toughest to find, and I've found my subject, who's eager to help in exchange for a nice big print.  Also already have an outdoor company interested in buying and selling prints.  Scouting for locations over the next week or two in search of an S curve portion of a river to use in the composition that will line up with sunrise or sunset, and hoping it won't take that long to find it (I have a few leads, plus Google Earth).

The next involves a kind of terror-faced hand to hand (scale) combat between a fang-baring rattlesnake and a cowboy or prospector, again around the turn of the century.  Finding a terrifyingly believable, but not LIVE!!!, rattlesnake is the ticket to this one.  Period costuming is key, and I think the model for the native shoot will work out for this one as well, though I haven't discussed it with him yet.  I have another local model in mind that might work well for the job of old grizzled and terrified cowboy in the fight for his life too.  I've got a lot of details sketched out and written down, but am working on the native piece above at the moment.

The third is a kind of 1940's film noir detective novel cover scene, featuring a femme fatale with a gun pointed at the viewer after just entering the detective's dimly-lit office.  Again, period clothing is essential, and so I've been reviewing ladies dress wear from the 40's to prep for it.  Also, the hairdo is gonna be key I think, and I've really been digging the look of Lauren Bacall's doo during that period.  Props around the office will be typical film noir detective stuff from the period; phone, typewriter, half bottle of scotch, coat rack with trenchcoat and hat on it, etc.  Would love to find a red neon vertical oriented ACME sign to hang outside the window, but that's proving tough to find for a reasonable price.  I may have to shop that part in if I want to keep it as part of what I'm seeing in my head's photo sketchbook.

Anyway, right now, those are what I most want to shoot.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Zooey Deschanel
2. Polar bears in the arctic


----------



## jhodges10 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Moais on Easter Island, an active volcano and various wildlife.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Kelly LeBrock, Nude... during her 1985 "Weird Science" days! First I have to figure out time travel!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2012)

Charlize Theron.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> First I have to figure out time travel!


88 mph.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Charlize Theron.



uhhh... she was next on my list!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

snowbear said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > First I have to figure out time travel!
> ...



Uh uh!! No Way! The last time I tried to Flux a capacitor, it stung for weeks!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Saw this one on the street September 3rd...

iPhone snap...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



Cool! Always wanted one of those... lol!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2012)

cgipson said:
			
		

> Cool! Always wanted one of those... lol!



Yeah...you and fewer than 7,000 other people worldwide! lol... quite the story on those things!!! NOT very common cars to see on the street! I could have bought one back in 1991 for $3,500.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw a very accurate reproduction of the BTTF car over the summer, maybe I'll throw a snap of it on here later...


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kate Upton.

Google her.....if you don't know. ...now you know.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 3, 2013)

Right now I would like to photograph anything that would take me away from the cold, palm trees, beaches, sunsets, and lots of greens!


----------



## JNE_Photos (Jan 7, 2013)

1. The John Muir Trail
2. Any Cleveland Browns player celebrating a Super Bowl win by hoisting the Lombardi Trophy (I can dream right?)


----------



## cpeay (Jan 8, 2013)

Anywhere that has a beach


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 8, 2013)

Scuba divers and the amazing mammals and animals that live in the water.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 8, 2013)

i dunno...meaningful pictures.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 8, 2013)

JNE_Photos said:


> 2. Any Cleveland Browns player celebrating a Super Bowl win by hoisting the Lombardi Trophy (I can dream right?)


Is it possible to dream of something so impossible? :lmao:


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> Kate Upton.
> 
> Google her.....if you don't know. ...now you know.



Great.

Now I'm goin' to Hell...


----------



## thetrue (Jan 8, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Kate Upton.
> ...


Don't feel bad, I've been on a fast track to Hell for years.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

The concert photographer in me would like to shoot Aerosmith and Springsteen.

Also, and in no particular order:

- The Indianapolis 500

- The Daytona 500

- The Winter Olympics (preferably the Downhill)

- The locker room of the team that just lost the Super Bowl

- Polar Bears in Churchill, Manitoba

- Bald Eagles in Dutch Harbor, Alaska

- Surfers at Todos Santos

- Vatican City

- Red Square

- my new Panerai (because that would mean I had a Panerai)

- Probably a bajillion other things I didn't think of while typing this


----------



## j-digg (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Kate Upton.
> ...



If there is a hell there will be a lot more interesting people to talk to there anyhow ha.

I'll be going on a vacation that has been on the top of my list for quite some time now. This May I'll be going to Peru - Lima, Cusco, then Ollantaytambo for a local festival and from there we will be going on an 8 day hike to Machu Picchu, passing through many other lesser known Incan ruin sites including a place called Choquequirao and also several villages along the way. This should have everything I could want along the way - interesting people, towns, landscapes, history, amazing night skies.. simply can't wait


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 9, 2013)

j-digg said:


> I'll be going on a vacation that has been on the top of my list for quite some time now. This May I'll be going to Peru - Lima, Cusco, then Ollantaytambo for a local festival and from there we will be going on an 8 day hike to Machu Picchu, passing through many other lesser known Incan ruin sites including a place called Choquequirao and also several villages along the way. This should have everything I could want along the way - interesting people, towns, landscapes, history, amazing night skies.. simply can't wait



This sounds like an absolutely amazing trip; definitely "bucket list" worthy.

Would really like to see some photos after the trip!


----------



## SeeingEyeHuman (Jan 9, 2013)

Jupiter and its moons, saturn and its rings, meteorite streaks with a milky way backdrop, comets pan-starrs and ISON , numerous species of raptors and birds, redwood forests, wolves, cougars (of the feline persuasion), and happy people


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> The concert photographer in me would like to shoot Aerosmith and Springsteen.



The occasion won't occur that both of them will be at the same time on the same stage... or maybe someday. Statistically, the chance will be not that big 

I want to shoot ghosts someday. Very difficult, hopefully on a graveyard I can get some stills of them.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to take a trip to Australia and just shoot.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 9, 2013)

Man, Aerosmith. They ain't written a thing worth listening to since they cleaned up and got back together, but those bastards sure know how to look cool.


----------



## Qveon (Jan 9, 2013)

People of Walmart


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> - Polar Bears in Churchill, Manitoba


This, too!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 9, 2013)

Brown Bears in their natural habitat, not set-up for the photographer, no feeding or any cheap tricks as used so often.

So only I only managed that with Canadian black bears, but the European brown ones are VERY shy. All I got so far over here was bear poo


----------



## Bellaluna (Jan 9, 2013)

I would love to take a trip to the U.K. and shoot everything; cityscapes, castles, landscapes, etc...


----------



## Animonster (Jan 9, 2013)

marmots said:


> of all the possible subjects of our photographic passions; which, to you, is the most desirable?
> 
> for me it's nembrotha ctristata, a sea slug from the nudibranchia family.  i think it is one of the most beautifully colored animals in the world, but i've never actually seen one in real life.
> 
> ...



Haha, that is so insanely specific! Power to ya. 
I personally am a huge fan of portraits. Something about seeing the expressions in people faces just makes me crazy!


----------



## Animonster (Jan 9, 2013)

SeeingEyeHuman said:


> Jupiter and its moons, saturn and its rings, meteorite streaks with a milky way backdrop, comets pan-starrs and ISON , numerous species of raptors and birds, redwood forests, wolves, cougars (of the feline persuasion), and happy people



Ah, that's amazing! I wish I had more time to take space shots but I work nights and live in a big city... It's amazing though!


----------



## odagled (Jan 12, 2013)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> Kate Upton.
> 
> Google her.....if you don't know. ...now you know.



This!!!!


----------



## RainyDay (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd love to shoot anywhere but Australia! 

I live here so to me it's kinda like the same-old same-old. But I guess that's how it is for where you live: you could live in the most amazing place in the world and still be bored by it theoretically!

I'd love to shoot the UK: just drive up and down the coastland, shoot the amazing seascapes, explore the hills, see the Yorkshire Dales, visit Scotland with its lochs and castles, ahh it'd be amazing!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 12, 2013)

Spiders


----------



## spd (Jan 12, 2013)

A magazine cover...no, wait, already did that...

My own extensive collection of US 50's classics and 60's-70's muscle cars, posed in my own fully functioning drive in restaurant...


----------



## ratssass (Jan 12, 2013)

well....i like turtles


----------



## j-digg (Jan 13, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> j-digg said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be going on a vacation that has been on the top of my list for quite some time now. This May I'll be going to Peru - Lima, Cusco, then Ollantaytambo for a local festival and from there we will be going on an 8 day hike to Machu Picchu, passing through many other lesser known Incan ruin sites including a place called Choquequirao and also several villages along the way. This should have everything I could want along the way - interesting people, towns, landscapes, history, amazing night skies.. simply can't wait
> ...



Yep!  I've been saving up for this one for awhile  I trust our guide when he says it is truly one of the best hikes in the world. I'm glad we did a bit of research and didn't just do the Incan Trail.

Choquequirao is apparently the up and coming "Machu Picchu" - there are agricultural terraces covered with overgrowth that haven't been seen for centuries, they are speculated to cover an entire mountainside but no one there uncovers them because there is no money in "excavating" it.. they said we can go wild on it with machetes if we want to and uncover as much as we can while we're there  Caaaan't wait


----------



## Raiyan (Jan 15, 2013)

Portrait, paintings, museums.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 15, 2013)

Raiyan said:


> Portrait, paintings, museums.


For a second, I thought I was in Bitter's 3 degrees of separation thread.  LOL!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jan 15, 2013)

people


----------



## Joves (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I do not have any one thing I want to photograph. I am pretty much photographing what I want to, which is how the light and shadows play with everyday things. It does not get any better than that in my mind.


----------



## jham1496 (Feb 13, 2013)

Even though ive never dont concert photography, i would love to shoot the beatles back in the day and Springsteen '78 Darkness on the Edge of Town tour.
Right now i'd to shoot anywhere far away from cities to get some nice star shots. 
I'd also go back to the national parks i went to a few years ago before i knew how to use my camera: grand canyon, Zion, Bryce, arches, Yellowstone


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 13, 2013)

I want to photograph women of middle age, to let them see how beautiful they are.  A lot of my friends, don't feel beautiful anymore, because their bodies have changed over the years. and I have taken different styles of photography with several, and it is such a wonderful feeling to see them smile, and say I am pretty, and I say no you are beautiful.  I want to use my photography to build self-esteem to others.


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 13, 2013)

I want to shoot:
High magnification insects, water drops and mist. 
fields of wildflowers, lavender, wheat, pumpkins, poppies
Textures and smiles.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 14, 2013)

People.


----------



## Thayli (Feb 16, 2013)

Women. To be more specific, womens backs.

(This isnt a fetish thing or anything lol, I just think theyre incredibly beautiful to photograph. They tell you everything about the womans body but show nothing).

I'm a freak.


----------



## nature73 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a great passion for sunsets, since they are surely nature's most spectacular scenery with nice oranges and reds. If you would like to see some of my photos from my website on landscapezoom.com


----------



## DBA (Feb 27, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> People......riding motocross.


Ditto!


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 27, 2013)

Nepal.


----------



## MnJ (Feb 27, 2013)

Children are by far my favorite, I love the happiness you can see in their eyes.

M&J Photographic


----------

